# Tone Wood In An Acoustic



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ren Ferguson gives some interesting insight into woods used in the past and today in building acoustic guitars.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Something sounds out of tune on that last chord at 0:22.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

"Gibson has decided to embrace responsible use of materials where ever we can". Police raids have a way of encouraging that.


----------



## Zifnab (Dec 1, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> "Gibson has decided to embrace responsible use of materials where ever we can". Police raids have a way of encouraging that.


Gibson got raided by the police?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Zifnab said:


> Gibson got raided by the police?


Well the Justice department to be exact but the term "Police" is not wrong.

po·lice
pəˈlēs/
_noun_

*1*.
the civil force of a national or local government, responsible for the prevention and detection of crime and the maintenance of public order.
Why Gibson Guitar Was Raided By The Justice Department


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

That was in 2011


----------



## Zifnab (Dec 1, 2017)

Wow am I ever out of the loop. It happened in 2011 and I had no idea. I thought the beginning of the video was odd that he talked so much about how Gibson was keeping things up to par and that they were a responsible company and all that.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Zifnab said:


> Wow am I ever out of the loop. It happened in 2011 and I had no idea. I thought the beginning of the video was odd that he talked so much about how Gibson was keeping things up to par and that they were a responsible company and all that.


I only noticed that the article was 2011 and the video was 2013 so both were previous to the current focus on sustainability brought about by the recent CITES rulings. I am sure that when dealing in goods from certain countries where environmental protection and trade protection isn't as strong, you are bound to run afoul at some point, unintentionally or not.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> I only noticed that the article was 2011 and the video was 2013 so both were previous to the current focus on sustainability brought about by the recent CITES rulings. I am sure that when dealing in goods from certain countries where environmental protection and trade protection isn't as strong, you are bound to run afoul at some point, unintentionally or not.


This could be accurate. There are some players that say they'll never own a Madagascar guitar simply because they believe that there is no possible way to trace the chain of custody legitimately. I own a D-28 authentic that is Madi back and sides and I have every confidence that Martin was responsible in their madi purchasing.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

It's also more of "a thing" now with increased awareness of the environment in line with ethically treated, fair trade, organic, and sustainable.


----------



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

No more exotic for me
J-15 rocks! and I wish for a maple SJ-165 with richlite or walnut fb&b, totally out of CITES


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Bob Taylor (with european ebony broker) took control of ebony business in Cameroon few years ago... 
Discovered that only one ebony three out of ten was truly black.
We will see more often ebony fretboard with colored strands...
Taylor is also taking care or Mahogany plant (is it in Honduras ?)
In the quarterly "Wood & Steel" available online on Taylor website, woods are sometimes discussed.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> Bob Taylor (with european ebony broker) took control of ebony business in Cameroon few years ago...
> Discovered that only one ebony three out of ten was truly black.
> We will see more often ebony fretboard with colored strands...
> Taylor is also taking care or Mahogany plant (is it in Honduras ?)
> In the quarterly "Wood & Steel" available online on Taylor website, woods are sometimes discussed.


Yes, and the only way to find out was to cut the tree down. This resulted in a lot of extra work for the tree cutters and a lot of wasted trees just lying on the ground going to waste, so Bob said he would take them all from now on. There is a YouTube video on this somewhere and may also be on the Taylor Guitars site.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

There is a recent Fretboard Journal podcast featuring Bob Taylor speaking of, among other things, tone wood supply management and the CITES treaty impact on guitar manufacturers. Spoiler alert.... he believes rosewood will be freed from the current restrictions sometime in 2019.

Podcast 176: Bob Taylor of Taylor Guitars | Fretboard Journal


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

zguitz said:


> No more exotic for me
> J-15 rocks! and I wish for a maple SJ-165 with richlite or walnut fb&b, totally out of CITES


I’ve played some very nice J-15s, for sure.


----------



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

Sorry made a mistake, I meant CJ-165
(or it could also be a L-200 Emmylou Harris maple with walnut f&b) 
Dan


----------

